# Acronyms, Jargon, and Military Terminology



## Marauder06 (Aug 16, 2011)

Below is a short alphabetized list of military acronyms, terms, and jargon you may encounter on the site, along with their explanations or definitions. Some words in the "definition or description" column have been abbreviated, use your imagination to fill in the blanks.

1) If you have a term that you think should be added to the list below, put the term and then the definition behind it.

2) If you have a question about something you've read on the site, put the term and =? behind it, someone here will probably be able to answer it for you.

3) If you have a picture or graphic for any of the terms below, post it and I'll consider adding it to spreadsheet.

Examples:

1) POG: Person Other than Grunt

2) pogue = ?


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 23, 2011)

bump


----------



## sfmike (Aug 23, 2011)

REMF - Rear Eschelon Mother Fucker
SNAFU - Situation Normal, All Fucked Up
BOHICA - Bend Over Here It Comes Again
TSBBR - Top Secret Burn Before Reading


----------

